# المكتبة الإلكترونية في دليل صيانة التجهيزات الطبية



## glucose (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
سأضع في هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله كل ما أجده متعلقاً بصيانة التجهيزات الطبية بمحتلف أنواعها
وان شالله تستفيدوا
وكمان يا ريت أي حدا عندو شي عن الصيانة يحطو بهاد الموضوع

في الملف المرفق :
محاضرتان من جامعة دمشق عن صيانة التجهيزات الطبية
الأولى مدخل , والثانية عن صيانة جهاز التصوير بالأشعة السينية العادي وأيضاً ملف وورد لطريقة فحص الدارات الإلكترونية والعناصر البسيطة

ان شالله يعجبوكون


وانتظروا المزيد من ملفات الصيانة


----------



## الطب الحياتي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يخليك يا اخي والله محتاجين هكذا ملفات مفيدة واي شي عندك مثل هذي الملفات نزلها الله يوفقك ارجوك ارجوك المحاضرا ت كلها


----------



## glucose (24 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
خلص تكرم ان شالله كل فترة بنزل شي


----------



## اشرف الحارس (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## اشرف الحارس (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*[email protected]*

شكراجزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## glucose (25 نوفمبر 2008)

في الرابط التالي ستجدون ملفين واحد عن الصيانة بشكل عام والثاني Service Manual لل Pump Generator

http://arabsh.com/cq2y14zp9htc.html


----------



## glucose (25 نوفمبر 2008)

في الرابط التالي ملفان عن صيانة جهاز التخدير
ان شالله تستفيدوا

http://arabsh.com/28xl75sdzilp.html


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط الاول به ملفات غير معروفة
نرجو رفع ملفات وورد او باور بوينت نستطيع فتحها و قرائتها
ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## glucose (19 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم ربما هذه الملفات تحتاج لأوفيس 2007
وبالتوفيق


----------



## glucose (19 ديسمبر 2008)

هنا ملفان :
الأول عرض شرائح لصيانة جهاز الحاقن الآلي
الآخر : ملف وورد عن صيانة جهاز الإيكو

http://arabsh.com/bn4n0sqjkc7v.html
بالتوفيق


----------



## redtiger (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكل الأصدقاء على هذه المساهمات


----------



## blackhorse (28 فبراير 2009)

دائما مبدعة وسباقة تسلم ايديكى ومشكورة كتير


----------



## therarocky (2 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووورة جدا جدا جدا يا glucose
وتسلم ايديك على هالموضوع الجميييييييييييييييل 
وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## jaabty (11 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المحاضرات الجميلة


----------



## mostafae (12 أغسطس 2009)

اريد خريطة (eeg) , 
وشكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## مهندسة جادة (12 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية على هالمعلومات القيمة


----------



## نورس جزار (5 أكتوبر 2009)

* إليكم هذا الكتاب:

مشاريع عملية في تصميم وتطوير واختبار التجهيزات الطبية الإلكترونية

http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_i...roducts_id=865

أرجو الفائدة للجميع*


----------



## sh_elshnawy (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا جماعة


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وإلى الأمام دائما


----------



## dimond ston (18 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انصحكم ان تجربو هذا الموقع المفيد والمجاني Frank's Hospital Workshop


----------



## هازي (23 أكتوبر 2012)

merci


----------



## سيدعبدالله (23 أكتوبر 2012)

choukran a5i


----------



## the king of heart (4 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر للجميع...............


----------

